# Thinking About Upgrading To 28bhks



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

We bought our 21 RS new in '04 and have had a lot of fun and put quite a few miles on it. We have kinda outgrown the 21 and are looking for more room. The bunks are now too small for the kids, and even the dogs are starting to complain about the lack of elbow room.

I was just wondering if anybody has any advice on upgrading. We like the extra room that the 28 will give us, plus the extra features now available that wasn't in '04.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You're asking if the 28bhks is too big...
Are you asking if it is too big for what, your tow vehicle?
No Outback is too big if you have the right truck to tow it with









Please give us a little more info and what your concerns are


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If the question is "Is a 28-footer too big for my family?" than the answer is "No".

If the question is "I a 28-footer too big for my minivan?" than the answer is "Yes", at least in my opinion. I recommend a nice Tundra to tow that with. Of course, some MAY disagree but there is nothing like a towing debate to get the party started.

Reverie


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I see that you have an '03 Chevy Silverado is it a 1/2 or 3/4 ton, what size is the engine, also how long is the wheelbase. Will you be towing on the flats or into the mountans. Do you want to be able to pass going uphill, have power to spare (just in case). What will you carry in the garage of the roo? James


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, how many kids and how old are they? How many dogs and how big are they? I'm asking because it looks like one of the bunks on the 28BHKS is smaller than the bunks on the 21RS.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Hey there, Thanks for the replies....Sorry I was not more clear. My mind is going 100 mph.

I'm just wondering if it's a little too much camper for my truck. I have the 5.7 V8 in my '03 Silverado , with the extended cab, 6 foot bed. Regular stock transmission, no upgrades. I installed a transmission cooler a couple years ago.

We do mostly Florida camping but like to venture out to Arkansas, and up to Tennesse, Georgia. The kids are 12, and 11 and we have 2 Boston Terriers.

Mostly we would be doing camping around the state of Florida.

Thanks for the help..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

RV Pilot said:


> Hey there, Thanks for the replies....Sorry I was not more clear. My mind is going 100 mph.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's a little too much camper for my truck. I have the 5.7 V8 in my '03 Silverado , with the extended cab, 6 foot bed. Regular stock transmission, no upgrades. I installed a transmission cooler a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend upgrading to a 3/4 ton. Then the camper will be the perfect size...


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

I think you make sense. It is the 1/2 ton. I was just crunching some numbers over on the keystone website, and by the time I factor in all the weights plus cargo weight, I'm about maxed.Not enough needed braking power or passing power......Crud!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

RV Pilot said:


> I think you make sense. It is the 1/2 ton. I was just crunching some numbers over on the keystone website, and by the time I factor in all the weights plus cargo weight, I'm about maxed....Crud!


There's another way to think about this. Trucks have good rebates right now!









Just buy the truck first. We did new trailer, then new truck, and now DW says "hey now we can get a bigger trailer"









Good thing I got the 1 ton.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

RV Pi;ot,

We went from a 21RS to a 25RS-S with one teenager and two large dogs. Amazed at the extra room. 
We will probably stick with the 25 for a while.

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Just buy the truck first. We did new trailer, then new truck, and now DW says "hey now we can get a bigger trailer"


That is one vicious circle you've put yourself in Nathan.

The rest of us will just sit back an pick up cheap "slightly used" Ford trucks and Outbacks.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just buy the truck first. We did new trailer, then new truck, and now DW says "hey now we can get a bigger trailer"


That is one vicious circle you've put yourself in Nathan.

The rest of us will just sit back an pick up cheap "slightly used" Ford trucks and Outbacks.....








[/quote]
Yep, when DW said she loved that 39' 5er that the salesman showed her, I was thinking, should have gotten the Dually.









I had told him nothing over 35' but he said that the 4 ' over the bed of the truck "didn't count"


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Nothing a RV salesman says "counts"

Dave


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Nothing a RV salesman says "counts"
> 
> Dave











Too true!

It was before I picked up the 350 and when he saw the 150 he did clarify that I would have to upgrade the truck first


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Nothing a RV salesman says "counts"
> 
> Dave











Too true!

It was before I picked up the 350 and when he saw the 150 he did clarify that I would have to upgrade the truck first








[/quote]

Wow...an honest RV Sales rep. Who knew they existed?


----------

